# CLUTCH ???



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Can somebody to help me to find the best clutch!
May be somebody can give advise in that?
I am looking for twin plate one...I cant choose which is better!?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

OS giken,call RB Motorsport :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjolly (Aug 1, 2009)

twin plates do make a noise when you have your clutch pressed in though, just be aware cos it can do your head in when sitting at junctions or pulling up to a stop.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a triple plate one going that is a great cheaper alternative, its in the for sale parts section


----------



## reefyman (Aug 15, 2004)

nismo super coppermix is what i fitted after trawling through all the info i could find on here.totally transformed my gtr which previously had a hks triple.


----------

